# Different thanksgiving ideas?



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

anyone do any different sorta things for thangsgiving other than the traditional stuff?


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

Scallop potatoes


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Smoke the turkey, I don't know if that is nontraditional enough, but it is the only way that I will ever eat a turkey.


----------



## MrSlick (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm thinking about getting a turducken. I have wanted to try one for a long time. Maybe this is the year!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I fry my turkey every year. Brined over night in water, 1#brown sugar, 1# salt and water to cover. Then fried. Makes me glad to be in America.

But today I saw this and I'm beginning to question my values as a turkey cooker:
[attachment=0:12x6dzld]bacon turkey.jpg[/attachment:12x6dzld]


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Im smoking a turkey on my own this year. + 1 on the brine even if you're just cooking it in the oven. You'll never do one w/o it again.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

how's that brine compare to say injecting with cajun butter? do you inject any of the brine?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

In addition to the turkey, we've done a prime rib and a pork loin in the past for something different.

The one thing I like the most and gotta have is the dressing. My father-in-law made a killer oyster stuffing once. :EAT:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> how's that brine compare to say injecting with cajun butter? do you inject any of the brine?


I don't inject mine. It pre salts the turkey and moistens it. I would think it would be better than injecting. You could add the butter to the brine or rub it on the turkey prior to cooking with the same results.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Boneless pork loin butterflied until it is about 1 inch thick,spread pinenuts,pistacios(sp),feta cheese sun dried tomatoes,and baby spinach.Carefully roll loin back together,and tie.cover with bacon and roast 350 degrees 12-14 minutes lb. Your guests wont even ask where the turkey is.Remember that pork does not have to be cooked so well done as it was when they were mostly slop fed :EAT:


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> how's that brine compare to say injecting with cajun butter? do you inject any of the brine?


Generally speaking, you inject for flavor; you brine for moisture. Most people don't brine a bird they're going to fry, because it will be plenty moist and just need the flavor. If you're going to roast or smoke, most will brine.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

For safety reasons turkeys are cooked to an internal temperature of 165°. Those little red pop-out thingies are set at that temp, or higher.

I inject and then soak my turkeys in a brine solution. They are actually cured so they can be cooked at a much lower internal temperature, 152°. The difference in how moist a bird is cooked to an internal temp of 165° versus 152° is a bunch.


----------

